# Nexus labs



## sh4n3 (May 26, 2013)

So is the feedback on this new lab any good? need to restock and this is now the only lab available to me.


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

Its good mate but surely you can access any lab mentioned on here?

But I'm using a mix of Nexus and Triumph and very impressed.


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

sh4n3 said:


> So is the feedback on this new lab any good? need to restock and this is now the only lab available to me.


 If you can get nexus then you're not limited to just that lab, cos as far as i know there's only place you can get nexus, and they also stock triumph and sphinx


----------



## PsychedUp (Sep 20, 2018)

Using all Nexus at the mo; test e 300, tren ace and dbol. I have no complaints. Smooth oil and well pressed tabs. Strength and weight is up but tren sides have me struggling. Might give their test pp/npp mix next and give the tren a break. Or might just take both lol.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

I'm using all nexus products happy with everything tbh.


----------



## Rob27 (Apr 29, 2018)

Currently running nexus nolva with triumph test and mast,have no complaints. Tablets are pressed well and got some nexus test e on the way


----------



## sh4n3 (May 26, 2013)

Well looks like I'm gonna try Nexus then, been using Sphinx but looks like he swapping that for nexus.


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

sh4n3 said:


> Well looks like I'm gonna try Nexus then, been using Sphinx but looks like he swapping that for nexus.


 Just follow @Matt6210 log and if he shrivels up into a little bitch then swerve it

All serious though I've used the Tbol and was very impressed. On the Test E, Mast E and NPP now for about 3/4 weeks and early days but the NPP is definitely very good.

Before I get jumped not saying its gods gift to steroid users and they test each batch and employ single mums to help out, just a very good UK lab.


----------



## Blood and guts (Feb 1, 2019)

I just jabbed 1.5ml of the test pp npp blend. Pretty smooth going in but seemed just like any normal Ive pinned before. I'll report back on pip tomorrow


----------



## PsychedUp (Sep 20, 2018)

sh4n3 said:


> Well looks like I'm gonna try Nexus then, been using Sphinx but looks like he swapping that for nexus.


 I've used Sphinx before, was good but deffo prefer Nexus personally. Oils are smoother I find.


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

sponge2015 said:


> Before I get jumped not saying its gods gift to steroid users and they test each batch and employ single mums to help out, just a very good UK lab.


 I'm fed up with you saying it's gods gift. Ffs.

Seriously though I'm gonna try some my next blast I think after the one I'm on. Nothing wrong with comparing labs. Thinking a test/npp blast next after this tren blast.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

I may try them in future but at the moment using triumph test e 250 and triumph anavar, gotta say I'm impressed by their anavar, I must have used all underdosed var in past because it feels strong as hell.

Tempted about the fact that they sell 60 tabs in a tub though for the orals

May try their var in a few weeks to compare. At the moment I'm just reading all the uk-m hype about this new lab but cannot talk for personal experience.


----------



## PsychedUp (Sep 20, 2018)

dtmiscool said:


> I'm fed up with you saying it's gods gift. Ffs.
> 
> Seriously though I'm gonna try some my next blast I think after the one I'm on. Nothing wrong with comparing labs. Thinking a test/npp blast next after this tren blast.


 Was torn between the test/npp and testpp/tren mixes, but think now I'll just try both together haha.


----------



## Blood and guts (Feb 1, 2019)

PsychedUp said:


> Was torn between the test/npp and testpp/tren mixes, but think now I'll just try both together haha.


 1ml of each.. hmm thinking now lol I jabbed the npp version yesterday 1.5ml and my glute feels fine today.


----------



## Alphawolf86 (Nov 8, 2016)

Malpassk said:


> Received these goodies today, looking forward to starting as heard good feedback on the nexus blends. Other bits i've had from them has been spot on too.
> 
> View attachment 168995


 Porn right their


----------



## Alphawolf86 (Nov 8, 2016)

Alphawolf86 said:


> Porn right their





Malpassk said:


> Received these goodies today, looking forward to starting as heard good feedback on the nexus blends. Other bits i've had from them has been spot on too.
> 
> View attachment 168995


 How come you've gone gor

test Npp vial? How you Gunna run that and how long for


----------



## Alphawolf86 (Nov 8, 2016)

Alright lads, i can get my hands

on this lab also and wanting to give it a try. I'm wanting to do either Npp or deca what do you recommend? How long you lads running it for and what doseages for the trst Npp and test and Npp alone? Hear so many different doseages it rots my mind haha


----------



## N1ke (Nov 10, 2016)

Alphawolf86 said:


> Alright lads, i can get my hands
> 
> on this lab also and wanting to give it a try. I'm wanting to do either Npp or deca what do you recommend? How long you lads running it for and what doseages for the trst Npp and test and Npp alone? Hear so many different doseages it rots my mind haha


 I prefer to run test little bit higher than npp. 500mg test and 300 npp was really good for me


----------



## Alphawolf86 (Nov 8, 2016)

Just ordered some nexus. Can't start my cycle to end of March. hate waiting around. Never done NPP before so unsure what it brings! Done my fair share of Test cycles with dbol/tbol paired up with it. So looking forward to the two compounds. How long you reckon NPP takes to get in system


----------



## Alphawolf86 (Nov 8, 2016)

Goldcoast said:


> I find around 2 week to feel and notice it maybe 3-4 where you see it in the mirror mate. Good luck with the cycle


 Thanks mate, did you pin it twice a week then the Npp


----------



## N1ke (Nov 10, 2016)

Alphawolf86 said:


> Thanks mate, did you pin it twice a week then the Npp


 You can pin twice a week no problem


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

used their var and was impressed , using their t400 atm and its also very good


----------



## sohamboy20 (Nov 26, 2018)

On the Test E and Tren E now only 2 weeks in but strength is up libido too and getting more vascular by the day, the sides I get from tren have started sleepless nights, night sweats etc so deffo good well dosed tren


----------



## Oldnewb (Jul 24, 2014)

Anybody used the nexus test e 300 and had any noticeable pip like triumph, Sphinx, etc used to cause?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oldnewb said:


> Anybody used the nexus test e 300 and had any noticeable pip like triumph, Sphinx, etc used to cause?


 Using the test e with no pip.


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm using nexus and sphinx and don't get pip from either


----------



## Oldnewb (Jul 24, 2014)

GTT said:


> I'm using nexus and sphinx and don't get pip from either


 Sphinx test e 300 crippled me.


----------



## D4V33 (Feb 23, 2016)

I've got nexus triumph and Sphinx, none of with have caused me any pip.


----------



## Jonk891 (Dec 17, 2016)

Oldnewb said:


> Sphinx test e 300 crippled me.


 I had bad pip from it so I used their cyp which was smooth, no pip at all. Do they do a enth 250mg now


----------



## BULK (Sep 13, 2015)

Might try nexus one day to see what all the hype is about but it's a little pricey compared to the triumph I normally buy. Test e , sust and deca I'm interested in and oxys if someone could give me an update on how they find it week 8 onwards


----------



## Redser (Sep 7, 2016)

So nexus is the new UKMuscle lab, didn't take long for TM to get replaced on here

:lol:


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Using some nexus stuff now. Seems good. Pip free and no complaints so far.


----------



## S_C (May 16, 2018)

Redser said:


> So nexus is the new UKMuscle lab, didn't take long for TM to get replaced on here
> 
> :lol:


 Have you not heard. he's coming back as DG (dark ghost)? :lol:


----------



## big_nige (Apr 3, 2007)

Looking at running a var only cycle. Looks like it will be Nexus after all the good feedback ?


----------



## Sen (Feb 7, 2018)

Was gonna try nexus myself but now I'm on a mental health ward. Oops!!


----------



## Redser (Sep 7, 2016)

Sen said:


> Was gonna try nexus myself but now I'm on a mental health ward. Oops!!


 Are you serious


----------



## Alphawolf86 (Nov 8, 2016)

How many weeks you recommend running test and Npp for? First go on Npp. Was thinking 500mg test and 300mg npp


----------



## Sen (Feb 7, 2018)

Redser said:


> Are you serious


 Yes mate.

At least TM and his UK ANTI DOPING mates won't be able to get me in here!!

View attachment 169179


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Sen said:


> Yes mate.
> 
> At least TM and his UK ANTI DOPING mates won't be able to get me in here!!
> 
> ...


 I've blanked your name out.


----------



## Sen (Feb 7, 2018)

Sparkey said:


> I've blanked your name out.


 Ahh thanks. Didn't think

No one will believe me now though! Ha!


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Sen said:


> Ahh thanks. Didn't think
> 
> No one will believe me now though! Ha!


 Sorry to hear of your current issues hope you can get the help you need for whatever issues you are experiencing.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Sen said:


> Ahh thanks. Didn't think
> 
> No one will believe me now though! Ha!


 Get well soon Sen.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Sen said:


> Ahh thanks. Didn't think
> 
> No one will believe me now though! Ha!


 Some little bookworm wife tried threatening me with being sectioned one time when I was going through a bad drinking phase, had taken a load of tramadol when I was pissed, ended up in hospital, got the all clear but they wouldn't take the drip thing out of my arm or let me leave, so I told them I was just gonna leave with it still in, got dressed and went to walk off the ward

Some young college girl with huge round glasses far too big for her face, about 4ft tall, 6st wet stood in front of me and did the old traffic cop stop sign in my face with her hand :lol:

Said "Stay there, or we'll section you"

I was like, section me for fkin what? Couldn't get past the t**t without having to physically touch her so ended up listening to the other lad on the ward saying just to wait, felt like picking her up and putting her in a cupboard, was 50% pissed off and 50% found it hilarious, she probably thought that the text book stop sign actually worked :lol:

Turns out you have to see some mental health team if you take too many tramadol, saw them and they let me go 

Was like something out of a cartoon seeing her standing there, seriously looked like this


----------



## big_nige (Apr 3, 2007)

Sen said:


> Yes mate.
> 
> At least TM and his UK ANTI DOPING mates won't be able to get me in here!!
> 
> ...


 Hope you are ok matey


----------



## Blood and guts (Feb 1, 2019)

Sen said:


> Yes mate.
> 
> At least TM and his UK ANTI DOPING mates won't be able to get me in here!!
> 
> ...


 Well surely your out then because of all the mental health places I've worked in don't allow mobile phones :/ why have you randomly been sectioned


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Blood and guts said:


> I've worked in don't allow mobile phones


 They do at the Bradgate in Leicester. My sister was constantly texting me asking me to get her out after she had been sectioned (again)


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Sen said:


> Yes mate.
> 
> At least TM and his UK ANTI DOPING mates won't be able to get me in here!!
> 
> ...


 It was obvious you should of been sectioned ever since you said nexus dbol were s**t....

:huh:


----------



## Blood and guts (Feb 1, 2019)

Sasnak said:


> They do at the Bradgate in Leicester. My sister was constantly texting me asking me to get her out after she had been sectioned (again)


 Ah right they don't down my way, they are proper loopy tho. A worker did get stabbed I think 2 years ago by a person who was in there


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

Sen said:


> Yes mate.
> 
> At least TM and his UK ANTI DOPING mates won't be able to get me in here!!
> 
> ...


 Looks like they are going to assign you a carer, not section you, unless you are currently being sectioned and this is on release.

You might get a cutie care worker taking care of your needs


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

Cypionate said:


> Some young college girl with huge round glasses far too big for her face, about 4ft tall, 6st wet stood in front of me and did the old traffic cop stop sign in my face with her hand :lol:
> 
> Said "Stay there, or we'll section you"
> 
> I was like, section me for fkin what? Couldn't get past the t**t without having to physically touch her so ended up listening to the other lad on the ward saying just to wait, felt like picking her up and putting her in a cupboard, was 50% pissed off and 50% found it hilarious, she probably thought that the text book stop sign actually worked :lol:


 It's quite effective though isn't it having some little chick stop you, because you are less likely to react aggressively than if it was a chap. Even if you could eat her.

Should have asked her if she f**ks for money


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

GTT said:


> It's quite effective though isn't it having some little chick stop you, because you are less likely to react aggressively than if it was a chap. Even if you could eat her.
> 
> Should have asked her if she f**ks for money


 That was the annoying part, it was only effective because *I* decided not to do anything, but to her it was effective because she put her hand in my face :lol:

One of those moments you really want to teach someone a life lesson but can't due to morals, no doubt she'll try it again unsuccessfully one day lol


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

Cypionate said:


> One of those moments you really want to teach someone a life lesson but can't due to morals, no doubt she'll try it again unsuccessfully one day lol


 No doubt somone will go full jihad on her Allah snackbar


----------



## Sen (Feb 7, 2018)

Blood and guts said:


> Well surely your out then because of all the mental health places I've worked in don't allow mobile phones :/ why have you randomly been sectioned


 No I'm in. Look at the letter I posted. My care plan meeting is tomorrow. Why would you not be allowed phones? It's not prison. They've taken my charger so they have to charge my phone for me but phone is allowed. Even got WiFi.


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

Sen said:


> No I'm in. Look at the letter I posted. My care plan meeting is tomorrow. Why would you not be allowed phones? It's not prison. They've taken my charger so they have to charge my phone for me but phone is allowed. Even got WiFi.
> 
> View attachment 169203


 Speedy recovery Bro, remember most of us are ****tard head cases on this forum so don't think you are on your own.


----------



## Do it big (Apr 24, 2018)

Sen said:


> No I'm in. Look at the letter I posted. My care plan meeting is tomorrow. Why would you not be allowed phones? It's not prison. They've taken my charger so they have to charge my phone for me but phone is allowed. Even got WiFi.
> 
> View attachment 169203


 Have you been been admitted informally or detained under the Act?


----------



## Alphawolf86 (Nov 8, 2016)

N1ke said:


> I prefer to run test little bit higher than npp. 500mg test and 300 npp was really good for me


 How many weeks did you run that cycle for?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

@Sen

Get well soon mate :thumb


----------



## N1ke (Nov 10, 2016)

Alphawolf86 said:


> How many weeks did you run that cycle for?


 About 10 weeks mate


----------



## bigmass (Oct 18, 2018)

Redser said:


> So nexus is the new UKMuscle lab, didn't take long for TM to get replaced on here
> 
> :lol:


 oooops someone is in trouble !!!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Redser said:


> So nexus is the new UKMuscle lab, didn't take long for TM to get replaced on here
> 
> :lol:


 it would seem that way doesn't it, love how guys are using it for a week or two and its the dogs b0llox already lol

we have discussed it in the MOD lounge and will delete posts and ban members that are clearly pushing the brand.


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> it would seem that way doesn't it, love how guys are using it for a week or two and its the dogs b0llox already lol
> 
> we have discussed it in the MOD lounge and will delete posts and ban members that are clearly pushing the brand.


 what about the folk who just speak as they find mate ? ive used their var for 8 weeks and rated it well , and been running their sust 400 blend off the back of the last. of my TM stuff and it working as it should . would this be classed as pushing ?


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Pscarb said:


> it would seem that way doesn't it, love how guys are using it for a week or two and its the dogs b0llox already lol
> 
> we have discussed it in the MOD lounge and will delete posts and ban members that are clearly pushing the brand.


 the biggest surprise in your post is there is a MOd lounge must be bloody quiet in there ! discussion between the 3 of you ?!!!! lols


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

PS I havent used Nexus and at the moment have no plans to but I am always interested to see a new lab.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

GMO said:


> what about the folk who just speak as they find mate ? ive used their var for 8 weeks and rated it well , and been running their sust 400 blend off the back of the last. of my TM stuff and it working as it should . would this be classed as pushing ?


 i think i have been around for long enough to know the difference



Mayzini said:


> the biggest surprise in your post is there is a MOd lounge must be bloody quiet in there ! discussion between the 3 of you ?!!!! lols


 there are more than 3 but we swap recipes, work out what rumours to start and of course just randomly choose what posts to delete


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Pscarb said:


> i think i have been around for long enough to know the difference
> 
> there are more than 3 but we swap recipes, work out what rumours to start and of course just randomly choose what posts to delete


 oh right so they only let a few you out on day release at a time then to cause havoc !! lols


----------



## bigmass (Oct 18, 2018)

Pscarb said:


> i think i have been around for long enough to know the difference
> 
> there are more than 3 but we swap recipes, work out what rumours to start and of course just randomly choose what posts to delete


 I can vouch for this !!


----------



## G (Mar 11, 2013)

There's no pip on their sust and tren e (mixed in barrel). Shot nice and smooth. First jab was only yesterday so no idea on effectiveness.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

bigmass said:


> I can vouch for this !!


 the bit about me being around for a long time or the recipes 



G said:


> There's no pip on their sust and tren e (mixed in barrel). Shot nice and smooth. First jab was only yesterday so no idea on effectiveness.


 Its been a while since i used any lab but PIP is more often than not down to injection protocol than an indication of a bad lab don't you think??
I have known some really dodgy stuff that gives no PIP


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

G said:


> There's no pip on their sust and tren e (mixed in barrel). Shot nice and smooth. First jab was only yesterday so no idea on effectiveness.


 im on using their sust 400 blend and it very nice , some pip there but with 400mg sust blend that going to happen , nothing bad but its noticeable . the test e 300 is pip free . think il get a few more bottles of each and some of their primo or dhb for summer


----------



## Deltz123 (Oct 8, 2017)

Pscarb said:


> it would seem that way doesn't it, love how guys are using it for a week or two and its the dogs b0llox already lol
> 
> we have discussed it in the MOD lounge and will delete posts and ban members that are clearly pushing the brand.


 Curious Why this didn't happen with TM?

not knocking any brand since I havent used them but the lab pushing is not something new here


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Be good to have more Labs, more choices in my humble opinion. If TM is coming back i see that as a good thing. As long as product across all the labs is decent then more the merrier.


----------



## Blood and guts (Feb 1, 2019)

I dropped out my elixir duratest for the test pp/npp done 3 jabs all have been alright added 0.5ml of the pp/tren a Monday because I'm greedyand hope to make all the gains


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

No pip no good


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Jabbed 3ml nexus dhb and 1ml cooper sustanon last night. Dhb was very smooth and went in easily. No pip. Got some sphinx to compare it to but after reading some of the pip stories from other labs I was pleased it was so smooth.

Plan for me is 500 Sus and 600dhb PW, 2 X 4ml jabs. Easy enough.


----------



## Floyd67 (Aug 16, 2017)

Just about to start running nexus var and will need to get some more tren E so may aswell try nexus out.


----------



## Blood and guts (Feb 1, 2019)

RedStar said:


> Jabbed 3ml nexus dhb and 1ml cooper sustanon last night. Dhb was very smooth and went in easily. No pip. Got some sphinx to compare it to but after reading some of the pip stories from other labs I was pleased it was so smooth.
> 
> Plan for me is 500 Sus and 600dhb PW, 2 X 4ml jabs. Easy enough.


 Fk me lol 3ml or DHB in one shot is brave from what I've heard. I have a vial here but to scarred of the pip


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Deltz123 said:


> Curious Why this didn't happen with TM?
> 
> not knocking any brand since I havent used them but the lab pushing is not something new here


 mainly because for the most of the time TM was on here i was in the hospital or very unwell so didn't get into it all...

there is no secret that guys push labs and to be fair i have no issue with that but stupid and obvious pushing will be deleted and the person banned, Take Nexus it seems to be the lab of the moment which is fine but there will come a point where i will delete the "Is Nexus a good lab or Who's tried Nexus" type threads as there will be enough threads on the forum to answer all questions.......

But no one needs to worry because none of you would do this so everything is cool ? ??


----------



## Deltz123 (Oct 8, 2017)

Pscarb said:


> mainly because for the most of the time TM was on here i was in the hospital or very unwell so didn't get into it all...


 That's a very reasonable explanation, thanks!

hope all is well!


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Blood and guts said:


> Fk me lol 3ml or DHB in one shot is brave from what I've heard. I have a vial here but to scarred of the pip


 I think that's the 100mg + blends and people reacting badly to the solvents needed to stop it crashing. I'm lucky I have no issues with EO.


----------



## Alphawolf86 (Nov 8, 2016)

Any one tried nexus tren? I've got a bottle of TM tren a left so wondering if I can mix the brands


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Alphawolf86 said:


> Any one tried nexus tren? I've got a bottle of TM tren a left so wondering if I can mix the brands


 Tren is tren, mix them


----------



## G (Mar 11, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> the bit about me being around for a long time or the recipes
> 
> Its been a while since i used any lab but PIP is more often than not down to injection protocol than an indication of a bad lab don't you think??
> I have known some really dodgy stuff that gives no PIP


 I'm not sure to be honest. I've only been doing this for a few years so i'll admit a lack of experience. I'd say PIP isn't a good indicator of quality but, for instance, immediately prior to this I was running another labs test e at a low dose and every shot left an ache for a day or two. I'm not sure how consistent my injection technique is but it made me think.

Regardless I'll be able to update on how nexus is for me in the next 3 weeks.


----------



## Novacek (Jul 21, 2018)

I have bumps but it's ok I look bigger then.


----------



## Barry platz (Jan 11, 2018)

Started nexus dhb 100 and test cpy 250 Monday past. I pinned Monday and Thursday at 2.4ml dhb and 1.0 ml test cyp each day. I pinned twice on same day to keep volume down so 1.2+0.5 into glute and quad (I don't normally do quads). Got some pip from Mondays pin in quad tht lasted 5 days but absolutely fine in glute and the same again on Thursdays pin.. I put this down to virgin quad muscles. I'm sure this will pass after another few shots on each quad or I might get bigger barrels and send the whole 3.4ml into each glute ?...


----------



## sh4n3 (May 26, 2013)

well been using there test e for last few weeks, seems alright, had a bit of pip and test flu but seems to be going now , oh and some of there vials only 9 mil in them so they wanna sort that out.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Used their Test E 300 for a while and it does what it's supposed to, very thin oil, minimal pip.

Started their winny too, again good to go, one thing to know I am impressed on how well made are the tabs, I split them in two with a pill cutter and they cut perfectly when other ugls every time the pill risk to crumble one side or break in 2 plus crumbling fragments.


----------



## Shearer (Jan 1, 2018)

*
Nexus deca 400 mg, need it down to 300 mg. How much does that work out to be, in a ml? 
*


----------



## Playtowin (Dec 6, 2018)

400 / 4 = 100mg

100mg x 3 = 300mg

0.75ml would be 300mg


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Shearer said:


> *
> Nexus deca 400 mg, need it down to 300 mg. How much does that work out to be, in a ml?
> *


 0.75


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

Shearer said:


> *
> Nexus deca 400 mg, need it down to 300 mg. How much does that work out to be, in a ml?
> *


 Can't quite see what you're asking mate can you make the text a little bigger.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Just use a calc. Divide the littler number by the bigerrer number.


----------



## MM84 (Jun 8, 2017)

Shearer said:


> *
> Nexus deca 400 mg, need it down to 300 mg. How much does that work out to be, in a ml?
> *


 Where's my baseball !!!!!!!


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

rbduk said:


> Just use a calc. Divide the littler number by the bigerrer number.


 Maths!


----------



## strengthnsize (Sep 11, 2019)

I recently bought some nexus test vials and they say "test e" on the label. I believe they previously used to say "Testosterone Enanthate". Does anyone else know if this is a new label that is now being used?


----------



## Shearer (Jan 1, 2018)

Using this no pip


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

strengthnsize said:


> I recently bought some nexus test vials and they say "test e" on the label. I believe they previously used to say "Testosterone Enanthate". Does anyone else know if this is a new label that is now being used?


 Surely you've answered you're own question?


----------



## strengthnsize (Sep 11, 2019)

Towel said:


> Surely you've answered you're own question?


 Haha, just wanted some confirmation mate. I'm new to the game and have heard a lot about replica products and with you having to inject these products into your own body, I just wanted to make sure I had the real deal


----------



## Rob27 (Apr 29, 2018)

strengthnsize said:


> Haha, just wanted some confirmation mate. I'm new to the game and have heard a lot about replica products and with you having to inject these products into your own body, I just wanted to make sure I had the real deal


 Definitely legit mate, they new labels.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Shearer said:


> Using this no pip
> 
> View attachment 175221


 f**k me you went all out on the display cushion

looks like a jewelry photo


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

strengthnsize said:


> Haha, just wanted some confirmation mate. I'm new to the game and have heard a lot about replica products and with you having to inject these products into your own body, I just wanted to make sure I had the real deal


 Fakes will normally be of big European labs like Baltic for example and even then it's rare, it's really only Pharma gear I'd be worried of fakes

Small Uk UGLs like nexus etc don't warrant being faked, outside this forum not many will of even heard of it

Nexus

Sphinx

Dunning

Neuro pharma

whatever ghost labs is popular this week

Any of them and you've no need to worry about fakes

Also when someone fakes something it'll normally be identical, not change a whole name from testosterone Enanthate to "Test E", also a source won't stock half real stock andgald fake stock lol

Not having a dig mate just as you said you was knew just some simple advice, the whole thing about fake's in the ugl scene is as blown out of proportion as real Anavar apparently being hard to get lol


----------



## strengthnsize (Sep 11, 2019)

Towel said:


> Fakes will normally be of big European labs like Baltic for example and even then it's rare, it's really only Pharma gear I'd be worried of fakes
> 
> Small Uk UGLs like nexus etc don't warrant being faked, outside this forum not many will of even heard of it
> 
> ...


 I figured that, I just wanted to be sure since I'd be called stupid on this forum 5 weeks from now for not checking if it did turn out to be safe, better safe than sorry I guess lol

Also you're right about the blown out of the proportion thing, I thought that was the case with anavar until I did some reading on this form and spoke to people, it seems it's a more common issue in the USA apparently. Thanks for the help mate.


----------



## Shearer (Jan 1, 2018)

swole troll said:


> f**k me you went all out on the display cushion
> 
> looks like a jewelry photo


 LOL it's on the bottom of the bed lol ?


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Shearer said:


> LOL it's on the bottom of the bed lol ?


 Posh bed that. Bet it's a ****er for jizz stains


----------



## Shearer (Jan 1, 2018)

rbduk said:


> Posh bed that. Bet it's a ****er for jizz stains


 LOL no


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

No source discussing as always read the rules

Hinting to sources also falls under this.

Deleted this time, warnings next time


----------



## trio (Sep 12, 2011)

swole troll said:


> No source discussing as always read the rules
> 
> Hinting to sources also falls under this.
> 
> Deleted this time, warnings next time


 Apologies if that was me. Ill ask again but without tagging anyone.

Opinions in Nexus Anavar ans Test Prop?

Thanks.


----------



## darren.1987 (Jan 2, 2013)

trio said:


> Apologies if that was me. Ill ask again but without tagging anyone.
> 
> Opinions in Nexus Anavar ans Test Prop?
> 
> Thanks.


 from what i have used, mast e, sust, anavar and nolvadex all good.

test e good too but I was unfortunate with pip issues but clearly personal as others used same batch and no problem.


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

trio said:


> Apologies if that was me. Ill ask again but without tagging anyone.
> 
> Opinions in Nexus Anavar ans Test Prop?
> 
> Thanks.


 Used the car back in the summer and 100mg was decent. Certainly did what I expected it to do


----------



## shay1490 (May 21, 2013)

il never ever use it again since i startd using pharmacom test e, it doesn't even feel like i've injected.


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

Still using since they first popped up on the scene, used the following from what I can remember

Test E - year round

Test pp / Npp blend

mast E

NPP

DHB

Primo

Tbol

Anavar

Adex

All done what they should, no the test E didn't put 20kg on me like some claim the lab they're using did (But never have any pictures :whistling: ) but had bloods and always spot on.

Had bloods on the current blend I'm using, more to check my E2 but again testosterone reading was insane.

Got a log going which I need to update lol but will try update Monday when I'm in the gym, up 4kg in 3 weeks and everything's coming together now


----------



## Rob27 (Apr 29, 2018)

trio said:


> Apologies if that was me. Ill ask again but without tagging anyone.
> 
> Opinions in Nexus Anavar ans Test Prop?
> 
> Thanks.


 I've used their test e, var, ralox and nolva and all been spot on.


----------



## trio (Sep 12, 2011)

Lloyd H said:


> I've used their test e, var, ralox and nolva and all been spot on.


 Which var, the 20mg or 50mg?



Towel said:


> Still using since they first popped up on the scene, used the following from what I can remember
> 
> Test E - year round
> 
> ...


 Nice bloods. What dose you running to get that?


----------



## Rob27 (Apr 29, 2018)

trio said:


> Which var, the 20mg or 50mg


 50mg.


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

trio said:


> Which var, the 20mg or 50mg?
> 
> Nice bloods. What dose you running to get that?


 500mg text pp

500mg Npp

Not sure if the Npp resulted in the test level being so high


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Anyone used they're deca and dbol? Planning my next bulk


----------



## sohamboy20 (Nov 26, 2018)

Simon90 said:


> Anyone used they're deca and dbol? Planning my next bulk


 Yeh used both the deca was decent the dbol was shite though just like all the other orals I've used From nexus


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

sohamboy20 said:


> Yeh used both the deca was decent the dbol was shite though just like all the other orals I've used From nexus


 I don't know what it is but except from infiniti dbol and Sphinx winny all the other ugl orals I tried have been shite aswell mate, so I don't bother now although I'd love to do a dbol kickstart my next upcoming cycle


----------



## sohamboy20 (Nov 26, 2018)

Simon90 said:


> I don't know what it is but except from infiniti dbol and Sphinx winny all the other ugl orals I tried have been shite aswell mate, so I don't bother now although I'd love to do a dbol kickstart my next upcoming cycle


 I know what your saying, bought countless orals from multiple labs and only very few have been good and actually done anything... its so hit and miss with orals 9 times out of 10 miss. Don't listen to all the nexus hype of people on here I've used a few of the oils which where decent test e, deca, tren a but the orals are shite me and a close mate have tried the winstrol, tbol, 50mg dbol, Superdrol, Anadrol and all did nothing we was taking 3 a day for two weeks of each and nothing.


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

sohamboy20 said:


> I know what your saying, bought countless orals from multiple labs and only very few have been good and actually done anything... its so hit and miss with orals 9 times out of 10 miss. Don't listen to all the nexus hype of people on here I've used a few of the oils which where decent test e, deca, tren a but the orals are shite me and a close mate have tried the winstrol, tbol, 50mg dbol, Superdrol, Anadrol and all did nothing we was taking 3 a day for two weeks of each and nothing.


 :lol: Have you ever posted a picture of what you actually look like?

I'm sure @swole troll used the dbol and rated, @jeffj was using the var and looks better than 99% of the forum @IronJohnDoe rated the sdrol, me and @Lloyd H rated the Anavar

Yet you used every oral under the sun and none worked but yes there's no other reports? :whistling: Either sales are really crap for these other labs or you've got no idea how to train/use AAS


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

sohamboy20 said:


> have tried the *winstrol*, tbol, 50mg dbol, Superdrol, *Anadrol* and all did nothing we was taking 3 a day for two weeks of each and nothing.


 Tried their Anadrol, and winny - can't say they've done anything apart from turn my piss orange. Triumph Tbol just gave me stomach ache... Thought I was expecting too much then AoB posts strength gains on winny from day one - either I'm a none responder or someone's taking the (orange) piss :lol:


----------



## sohamboy20 (Nov 26, 2018)

Towel said:


> :lol: Have you ever posted a picture of what you actually look like?
> 
> I'm sure @swole troll used the dbol and rated, @jeffj was using the var and looks better than 99% of the forum @IronJohnDoe rated the sdrol, me and @Lloyd H rated the Anavar
> 
> Yet you used every oral under the sun and none worked but yes there's no other reports? :whistling: Either sales are really crap for these other labs or you've got no idea how to train/use AAS


 Had a feeling you'd chime in considering every post regarding nexus your quick to jump in saying how good every product you've used is showing blood work etc it's not like it's not well known that certain labs get pushed on these forums :whistling: , just posting mine and a close mate of mines personal experience with the lab and it's orals and your suggesting I don't know how to train/use AAS grow up mate.....


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

I've used the dbol and the anavar as have two of my training partners (one the dbol and one the anavar)

No complaints


----------



## Lowkii (Nov 25, 2017)

I've used there Test E, Test P, Tren Ace, Deca, Dbol and Anadrol.... All did what they should do. No complaints from me.

I'm back to using Dunning now tho as that is the only lab I've ever used where I get no pip at all. I'd place Nexus a close second behind Dunning.


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

sohamboy20 said:


> Had a feeling you'd chime in considering every post regarding nexus your quick to jump in saying how good every product you've used is showing blood work etc it's not like it's not well known that certain labs get pushed on these forums :whistling: , just posting mine and a close mate of mines personal experience with the lab and it's orals and your suggesting I don't know how to train/use AAS grow up mate.....


 So no pictures then :lol:

I was just repeating what I said in another thread that you seem to have lads saying xyz lab is bunk going through every lab they can and they don't look like they train, then there's countless members in the log section who look great that stick with whatever lab they use and somehow don't get any of the bunk stuff?

So what? there's a joint effort by all the lads on here to push a lab? Yet I've only seen 1 place selling it, that's a lot of people to pay off for fake reviews and somehow erase any negative reviews when the general public buy said lab.

And you bought Winnie, didn't work, you bought the tbol, didn't work, so you decided you'd get some dbol, didn't work, so you thought let's get some more from this lab, got the superdrol, didn't work, wait let's get the anadrol.. s**t didn't work :lol: okay mate :lol:


----------



## Djibril (Aug 14, 2009)

Towel said:


> And you bought Winnie, didn't work, you bought the tbol, didn't work, so you decided you'd get some dbol, didn't work, so you thought let's get some more from this lab, got the superdrol, didn't work, wait let's get the anadrol.. s**t didn't work :lol: okay mate :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Towel said:


> :lol: Have you ever posted a picture of what you actually look like?
> 
> I'm sure @swole troll used the dbol and rated, @jeffj was using the var and looks better than 99% of the forum @IronJohnDoe rated the sdrol, me and @Lloyd H rated the Anavar
> 
> Yet you used every oral under the sun and none worked but yes there's no other reports? :whistling: Either sales are really crap for these other labs or you've got no idea how to train/use AAS


 I rate pretty much any oral/oils or ai from them so far.

But many people think that at 20%+ body fat some pills and oils will make them gain 20-30lbs while shredding them.

I know I used to be one of them years ago.

The truth is that with the correct balance

Good nutrition, progressive overload and rest, any steroids would work.

There are no magic pills!


----------



## darren.1987 (Jan 2, 2013)

sohamboy20 said:


> Yeh used both the deca was decent the dbol was shite though just like all the other orals I've used From nexus


 I've used nexus nolvadex and someone I know used the clen..

was exactly what it was supposed to be.

I'm doing a log starting on 100mg nexus var then switching to NP var at same dosage so if it's bunk as you say surely it'll be easy enough to tell from that?

not saying your lying but doesn't make sense to put out bunk oral's and legit oils imo..


----------



## sohamboy20 (Nov 26, 2018)

Towel said:


> And you bought Winnie, didn't work, you bought the tbol, didn't work, so you decided you'd get some dbol, didn't work, so you thought let's get some more from this lab, got the superdrol, didn't work, wait let's get the anadrol.. s**t didn't work :lol: okay mate :lol:


 Reason for that is Nexus was all that me and a mate of mine could get at the time and thought maybe we just got unlucky with the different orals, the only Oral I really hear get raved about is the 50mg Anavar but I've since given up with the lab.


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

sohamboy20 said:


> Reason for that is Nexus was all that me and a mate of mine could get at the time and thought maybe we just got unlucky with the different orals, the only Oral I really hear get raved about is the 50mg Anavar but I've since given up with the lab.


 Course mate  suppose some of the most respected members on here are just liars then and somehow deleting the hundredS of other bad reports that don't seem to exist :thumb


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Towel said:


> :lol: Have you ever posted a picture of what you actually look like?
> 
> I'm sure @swole troll used the dbol and rated, @jeffj was using the var and looks better than 99% of the forum @IronJohnDoe rated the sdrol, me and @Lloyd H rated the Anavar
> 
> Yet you used every oral under the sun and none worked but yes there's no other reports? :whistling: Either sales are really crap for these other labs or you've got no idea how to train/use AAS


 In response to this I ran these from nexus for those interested and all spot on. (Just my opinion, not affiliated or getting free products etc) I also had bloods done too which came back where you would expect.

Test e, tren e, npp, mast e, primo, anavar, winny, proviron, clen.

All done as they should. No complaints. I used all of these at some point in my prep and my off season.

Take from that what you will. Dont need to convince anyone or try 'sell' anything. Couldn't care less :thumb it worked for me and I'd use again, everyone else has their own choice to decide.


----------



## darren.1987 (Jan 2, 2013)

sohamboy20 said:


> Reason for that is Nexus was all that me and a mate of mine could get at the time and thought maybe we just got unlucky with the different orals, the only Oral I really hear get raved about is the 50mg Anavar but I've since given up with the lab.


 sorry but that's stupid.

if you bought some test or oral steroid from X lab and was convinced it was bunk you'd get bloods to confirm if it was test for example.

and no one definitely wouldn't buy another 3 or 4 tubs of tabs if you had a hint of doubt the first lot were underdosed or totally bunk.


----------



## Djibril (Aug 14, 2009)

Anyone tried the Test PP/NPP Blend? Thinking about giving it a try, makes it a lot easier to pin.


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

Djibril said:


> Anyone tried the Test PP/NPP Blend? Thinking about giving it a try, makes it a lot easier to pin.


 Using it in my log, posted bloods


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

I've used Nexus tren e and test e and had no issues. Got more of the "tren look" on nexus tren e rather than sphinx but would recommend both.


----------



## Oldnewb (Jul 24, 2014)

Nara said:


> I've used Nexus tren e and test e and had no issues. Got more of the "tren look" on nexus tren e rather than sphinx but would recommend both.


 Funny cos I found the opposite. I felt the Sphinx tren E more than the nexus.

source has never not come good and I would try any of the nexus stuff but the tren e I didn't feel was as potent as others I've used


----------



## JHMuscle (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm looking forward to starting my test/deca cycle entirely from Nexus products in the new year - heard nothing but good things about them.

After using nothing but Triumph and Southern Ghost products for the last two years it'll be nice to try a different lab for once.

I'm guessing they all originally come from the same place in China though!


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

Oldnewb said:


> Funny cos I found the opposite. I felt the Sphinx tren E more than the nexus.
> 
> source has never not come good and I would try any of the nexus stuff but the tren e I didn't feel was as potent as others I've used


 Maybe it was cause I was binge eating all the time so I looked bigger haha. I'm back on Sphinx now, it's my go to for a while now.


----------



## 71657 (Jul 23, 2016)

Everything I've used from Nexus has been absolutely spot on. I must admit, I don't even know why it gets questioned as so many people use it without any problems whatsoever. I'm more likely to consider that if person X hasn't "doubled in size and strength" (unreasonable expectations btw) since taking Nexus would lead me to believe the biggest variable is their diet and training.

As @swole troll has said hundreds of times, it's harder to find a bunk lab these days than a decent one.

Using Nexus TPP/NPP and it is a cracking blend.


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

Skitz said:


> Everything I've used from Nexus has been absolutely spot on. I must admit, I don't even know why it gets questioned as so many people use it without any problems whatsoever. I'm more likely to consider that if person X hasn't "doubled in size and strength" (unreasonable expectations btw) since taking Nexus would lead me to believe the biggest variable is their diet and training.
> 
> As @swole troll has said hundreds of times, it's harder to find a bunk lab these days than a decent one.
> 
> Using Nexus TPP/NPP and it is a cracking blend.


 Using exact same blend mate, it's class

Reason it gets questioned is surprisingly around the time other labs are being pushed, random accounts claim they've used every single oral and they were all bunk, yet have no proof and can't explain why they would keep buying more products when they were all apparently bunk

For people that have been here a while it's not hard to spot bs posts but for newer lads I can see why it would be confusing and tbh is why these random accounts do it.


----------

